# #10 cans of food



## dano23 (Oct 18, 2008)

With just the wife and I eating, how can I save the balance of a #10 can of food open for one meal?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Good question. I only buy small cans.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

first off... #10 cans of what?

2nd, just the 2 of you... #10 cans might be a little wasteful when you take into account the resources involved in re-canning, freezing, or otherwise preserving the leftovers again... smaller cans might be better


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

dano23 said:


> With just the wife and I eating, how can I save the balance of a #10 can of food open for one meal?


Refridgerate? Freeze? If you can't do either, pig out for one day, starve for the next two


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

it depends on the food. if its dried veggies, they will keep, just put them in a airtight container. if its something like a mountainhouse dinner such as lasagna, they dont keep more than a week after opening, so you have to eat it up or you could re-pack it in mylar and keep in the fridge, then it should last a while longer. if its rice or oatmeal or food like that, it will keep a long time after opening.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

You can cook the food and keep in warm in a pot over the fire. As long as the food is fully cooked the keep warm temperature for food is surprisingly low. As long as it is held at the proper temperature it should be able to sit warm for a day or so before you'll have any problems.


----------



## saintsfanbrian (Oct 30, 2008)

Canadian said:


> You can cook the food and keep in warm in a pot over the fire. As long as the food is fully cooked the keep warm temperature for food is surprisingly low. As long as it is held at the proper temperature it should be able to sit warm for a day or so before you'll have any problems.


Bacteria grows between 40 and 140 degrees so as long as it is outside of those zones you should be okay.

I would think that if you fully cook whatever was in the can and then vacuum pack it and put it in the freezer you should be able to get a few months out of it.


----------



## Pandora (Oct 7, 2008)

I say take it out of the can after opening it, like when you take the rest of the food out then put the remains in a Ziploc bag or tupperware and refrigerate or freeze.


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

dano23 said:


> With just the wife and I eating, how can I save the balance of a #10 can of food open for one meal?


Many of the companies you buy the #10 cans from give you an idea of how long an opened can is good for, but many of them are good for a year or more after opening. The main thing is to keep them dry.


----------

